# For those that just applied the tipping signs...



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Have the signs been working? I put up a sign... but honestly I dont think it has enough impact.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

My tips went from 1/20 rides to 1/4. I also added a cookie jar bungeed to my center console.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

My tips went up to about 40% of the passengers in the afternoon/early evening, and then about 10% of passengers when it is later. Last night I didn't have the sign or tip jar. No tips. 14 rides. All got rated 1 star.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

I have a sign, but also no impact, so I want to share with you guys an idea that other fellow driver posted and that I will start using to see how it goes, before going to get your pax, tex them this...

Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Uruber said:


> I have a sign, but also no impact, so I want to share with you guys an idea that other fellow driver posted and that I will start using to see how it goes, before going to get your pax, tex them this...
> 
> Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


Thats a little pushy.. but if tgey dont know its from you and from Uber. Might work.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Simon said:


> Thats a little pushy.. but if tgey dont know its from you and from Uber. Might work.


We are allowed to put signs and also ask for tips, so this is my way to ask for tips, I am using the number that Uber give us to communicate with the clients to inform them something that is totally true and that they may not know. I don't think it is pushy, I think that it is much better than reach destination and say " have a nice day and remember my tip is not included in the fare" witch would also be allowed


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I have a sign, but also no impact, so I want to share with you guys an idea that other fellow driver posted and that I will start using to see how it goes, before going to get your pax, tex them this...
> 
> Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


That's good! I will send that message 4 minutes and 30 seconds after accepting their ping!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Many pax complain about unnecessary texts.. Be careful.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Uruber said:


> We are allowed to put signs and also ask for tips, so this is my way to ask for tips, I am using the number that Uber give us to communicate with the clients to inform them something that is totally true and that they may not know. I don't think it is pushy, I think that it is much better than reach destination and say " have a nice day and remember my tip is not included in the fare" witch would also be allowed


That is good to communicate becuase most people dont not know you are suppose to tip in mny markets. As for not if they say they didnt know they were suppose to tip it might actuallt be true. 


Ben105 said:


> Many pax complain about unnecessary texts.. Be careful.


Who cares ? Uber doesnt pay enough to care about all customer complaints.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I think in time Uber is going to really hate the fact we put signs in the cars requesting tips (probably do already) simply because it's going to greatly impact riders ratings when they don't leave a tip which they don't want to see that happening,  the rating will now be polluted by non tipping riders with 2 and 3 star rating. Hopefully they come to their senses soon enough and do like Lyft or else they'll have stranded people or soon to be Lyft riders


----------



## Blazewizel (Aug 17, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I have a sign, but also no impact, so I want to share with you guys an idea that other fellow driver posted and that I will start using to see how it goes, before going to get your pax, tex them this...
> 
> Hello Uber Rider! New! You can tip your Uber Driver! Tips are not included in the fare, and are much appreciated! If you enjoyed your driver and the ride feel free to tip and rate them a 5 star! Thank you for riding with Uber!


I will definitely send that to every rider.. What does PAX stand for btw?


----------



## wharf rat (Feb 5, 2015)

Blazewizel said:


> I will definitely send that to every rider.. What does PAX stand for btw?


PAX=passenger.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Adding an extra $100-$150 per week with a tip box. This takes care of gas for the month and a few sushi buffets for lunch.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Signs doesn`t work. period. Uber targeting cheap bustards from both sides. Riders and drivers. Riders use uber because its cheap and no tips. Drivers only care about tips and surges. Uber is the winner.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> Signs doesn`t work. period. Uber targeting cheap bustards from both sides. Riders and drivers. Riders use uber because its cheap and no tips. Drivers only care about tips and surges. Uber is the winner.


I disagree. When I had a tip dign at the Jersey Shore I would have nights where I cleared $200 in tips. Before I would get 20ish on a Saturday night.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Adding an extra $100-$150 per week with a tip box. This takes care of gas for the month and a few sushi buffets for lunch.


Thats phenomenal! At a minimum, it's almost $5,000 a year tax free income. I need to get a tip box.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

The tip bix I out in my truck which houses my phone charger system works great. I can't see the tip box while driving so I think my customers like being able to leave a tip, no matter how small because there is no verbal interaction needed now with the box. I still think more would tip on the app if offered.


----------



## Scooby4429 (Aug 6, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> Thats phenomenal! At a minimum, it's almost $5,000 a year tax free income. I need to get a tip box.


Get one - it takes the awkwardness out of the whole tip thing and my tips increased. Look on Ebay for tip box.


----------

